# Picks and Ladders



## ARCS (Nov 29, 2006)

Now I know everyone overloads picks and ladders, but I would like to hear what everyone else uses for pick and ladder setups. Now when you have a extension ladder with a jack and a pick on it the entire system is only as good as the lowest rated part. Now if you have a setup with 2 extension ladders 2 jacks and a 24 foot plank, you would have to take the rating of the jack which is usually 250 lbs. Using a werner one man decorator pick it weighs about 75 lbs, so that just leaves 175 for one guy to stand on it without any tools or equipment. Now I have to admit I have many times put a 3 ladder system with 2 picks to span an entire wall having the 2 picks overlapping one another in the middle. I always ratchet strap this point just in case. This would make the rating of that one jack even lower seeing it is holding 2 picks. 

What I am really asking is not if this will pass OSHA or not, I know that answer. I just have always wondered what these pieces of equipment have to test out to to get their rating. I hang seamless siding and for a 50 foot piece you need a minimum of 3-4 people up on this setup along with tools, have not had one break, but know it is way overloaded. Does anyone know what the actual bust test number is for ladders and scaffolding and what does everyone else here do?


----------

